# gunsmiths that perform the highest quality pistol refinishing and reblueing



## wpshooter

Am looking for recommendations of USA located gunsmiths / companies that are known for performing the highest quality pistol refinishing and reblueing.

Thanks.


----------



## VAMarine

Robar and Fords come to mind.


----------



## Growler67

I've not ever read nor heard anything bad about Bruce or his staff here: http://grayguns.com/about-us/

If you want refinishing Tony and his staff at http://www.customizedcreationz.com/ is reputable.

If it's a historical or highly collectable piece you want worked on I don't have any idea other than decide carefully before you do anything as the value will likely be changed with any work done. Not sure what you want done or to what but good luck to you.


----------



## cougartex

Another option is CCR.

CCR-REFINISHING


----------



## SigZagger

I've used Robar (for a NP3 coating on a XD slide) and CustomizedCreationz (for a complete coating, polish, engraving and Wolff springs on a S&W). I'd recommend either American company.


----------



## buck-boost

I have not seen any of his work first hand, but from what I hear, one of the best:
Turnbull Mfg. Co. - antique and classic handgun restoration, rifle restoration, shotgun restoration, & custom gunsmith service.


----------



## Baldy

I would use Fords hands down. :smt1099 Ford's Custom Gun Refinishing - Ford's Desert Eagle Sights


----------



## wpshooter

Baldy said:


> I would use Fords hands down. :smt1099 Ford's Custom Gun Refinishing - Ford's Desert Eagle Sights


Baldy:

Why do you say FORDS "hands down" ?

Can you expand upon your reasoning ?

Thanks.


----------



## GURU1911

"robar" in arizona or for hard chrome plating, "metaloy" in arkansas or "checkmate" in florida, should all be considered. My most favorite is "robar np3" for a lifetime for a durable & easy care finish.


----------



## wpshooter

VAMarine said:


> Robar and Fords come to mind.


I don't understand how you can include this "Fords" as a recommendation !!!

I e-mailed those folks several weeks ago and never received a response to my inquiry.

I followed up with another e-mail recently and also have received zero response to it also.

If their gunsmith skills are not any better than their communication skills, then I don't know that I would want them to work on my firearm !!!

On the other hand, the Robar company responded almost immediately.


----------



## dosborn

Growler67 said:


> I've not ever read nor heard anything bad about Bruce or his staff here: About Us : Grayguns by Bruce Gray
> 
> If you want refinishing Tony and his staff at http://www.customizedcreationz.com/ is reputable.


I have heard nothing but the same.



cougartex said:


> Another option is CCR.
> 
> CCR-REFINISHING


I know first hand that Brad and Mary do excellent work. I sent them a slide and set of controls and had them finished in CeraPlate. I couldn't have been happier with their service and quality. They are top notch to deal with and pay great attention to detail.

Before.....










and after.


----------

